

How A Simple New Invention Seals A Gunshot Wound In 15 Seconds - bane
http://www.popsci.com/article/technology/how-simple-new-invention-seals-gunshot-wound-15-seconds

======
garfelnagel
Special forces have used tampons for a while. There's also the powder that
coagulates. But if it saves more lives...

